# Scarborough Monday morning (North Brisbane)12 Mar07



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I may have scored a leave pass, and should put in an appearance at Scarborough near the car park close to the Scarborough hotel. I expect to be there about 0400. Looks like the wind will be little, and the tides also little, therefore the fish should be umm...umm...hungry and large perhaps.

My little tip for the day, when ironing your cat, and the fur gets scorched, just dab the affected area with lemon, then make up a paste with baking powder and rinse off in clean water.............sorry animal lovers, I meant hat not cat :twisted:

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:

Edit. Noted that the wind and wave forecast has degraded since the initial plan. I will still probably persevere.


----------

